# Replacement Blower Fan For GTX 960



## yardsail (Nov 24, 2015)

Any chance this fan would fit an MSI GTX 960 2GD5 with blower style cooling?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA5RV27W1513

Reason:  Stock blower fan makes a low pitched buzz/growl even at idle (30%/1000 rpm).  Doesn't sound like aerodynamic noise at all, more like a mechanical motor sound.  From what I gather this is normal for this unit.  Idle temperature is only ~28C.


----------



## Dead_Again (Nov 24, 2015)

I can understand wanting to replace your gpu fan, but that link is not for you...

Description: NEW For ATI HD 4870 5970 5870 5850 4890 5450 5650 4350 Laptop Video Card Fan 4 Pins Replacement + Thermal grease Accessories Wholesale...

If you want to replace the hsf, then consider: Arctic aftermarket coolers; be warned though, these can be expensive...

Perhaps changing the fan profile via MSi Afterburner would bring better results for you?


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 24, 2015)

sounds like coil-whine and not the fan ....


----------



## yardsail (Nov 24, 2015)

Dead_Again said:


> I can understand wanting to replace your gpu fan, but that link is not for you...
> 
> Description: NEW For ATI HD 4870 5970 5870 5850 4890 5450 5650 4350 Laptop Video Card Fan 4 Pins Replacement + Thermal grease Accessories Wholesale...
> 
> ...



Yeah, I figured that replacement fan was a long shot.

I would like to stick to a blower style cooler because my case stays much cooler.

I did try changing the fan profile with MSI
Afterburner, but the lower limit is 30% at 1000 rpm, as others have found.


----------



## yardsail (Nov 24, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> sounds like coil-whine and not the fan ....


It doesn't sound like coil whine, too low pitched.  Also, when I adjusted the fan speed up in MSI Afterburner, I could hear the pitch go up as well.


----------



## yardsail (Nov 24, 2015)

After some more digging around, it looks like a more likely replacement would be the Delta BFB0712HF:
http://www.taodepot.com/item/41009497314
Seems it was used in the GTX 660 and 670.  It's ~65mm OD and ~25mm high with three mounting holes each 37mm apart.  This is smaller than the one in the original post, which was 75mm OD.

Problem is, I don't have any reason to expect that this would be any quieter than the one that's in it now.

Anybody know what fan is used on the higher end blowers?


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 24, 2015)

yardsail said:


> After some more digging around, it looks like a more likely replacement would be the Delta BFB0712HF:
> http://www.taodepot.com/item/41009497314
> Seems it was used in the GTX 660 and 670.  It's ~65mm OD and ~25mm high with three mounting holes each 37mm apart.  This is smaller than the one in the original post, which was 75mm OD.
> 
> ...


blowers are noisy not even sure why you think this is a problem you aren't gonna hear the buzz when the fan spools up anyway if you wanted a quiet machine you should not have brought a card with a the reference cooler


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 24, 2015)

yardsail said:


> Anybody know what fan is used on the higher end blowers?



I don't know, but those higher ends like on my 780 I am selling are very quiet as well as powerful.  Obviously higher quality parts in there.

I can imagine what you're hearing, as I have a Zotac 760 with a crappy blower that growls.


----------



## yardsail (Nov 24, 2015)

I actually had a card with an open air cooler in it.  It was very quiet and unobtrusive because the sound it made was the same as the case fans, a very smooth whooshing.  It did heat up the case though, so I wanted to try a blower style cooler.  Everybody said that the blower would be louder.  Aerodynamic noise is unavoidable at high speeds with a blower.  Doesn't bother me either when I'm actually doing something that loads the card.  But why does it have to make a buzzing sound when it's idling at 1000 rpm and 28 C?  Higher end blowers don't do that (AFAIK), but those are way overkill for what I'm doing.  It's not even that it's terribly loud (don't have a sound meter to measure), but it's a harsher sound that is very different from the case fans and so is more noticeable.  Also, my PC sits on the desk, so I can hear every little thing.  No doubt it would be less noticeable if it's under the desk.  Anyway, I'm probably going to stick with the blower card because temperatures are much better with it.  Futzing with this stuff is a hobby.


----------

